# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Weeding-Wands: what's available?...

## Batpig

Gentlemen, 
Wozzzzza's recent Thread about trying to selectively kill the Barley Grass in his lawn, has got me thinking about the possibility of a decent Weeding Wand in order to try to kill some patches of Nut Grass in my own lawn. 
The only problem is - there's seems to be Bugga-Rawl available out there in the way of Weeding Wands... :Frown:  
The only one I've since been able to see is this brush-style offering from Yates': Zero Weeding Brush - Yates products 
The prospect of a brush - especially one with a "bump to open" style valve - leaves me a little non-plussed. A Wand with something more like a short horizontal pipe down at the bottom - with some little holes in it, and covered with a thin cylindrical sponge - would make so much more sense because it would allow you to "sweep" the tops of the offending weeds (which usually grow faster and higher than the rest of the good grass...) 
So... What have yuz seen that might fit the bill?  :Confused:  
(Are they Crickets buzzing away in the stillness that I can hear?... :Redface: ) 
Many Thanks,
Batpig.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

A bucket of glyphosate (RoundUp) solution plus a little artist paintbrush works fine..... 
In truth however, trying to controlling nut grass with glyphosate is really an exercise in HTFU for nut grass.  It'll come back faster and harder than the Duracell Bunny on 240V.  Round-Up for nut grass is what seaweed solution is for vegetables... 
Solarise the stuff under black plastic

----------


## nww1969

Not sure what barley or nut grass looks like but I have what we call onion weed
Have tried using a paint brush which was useless so I used a good quality
rubber glove, dipped my fingers into the weed killer ,found this very easy but time
consuming to apply, so far all dead but I suspect its little offspring's will appear shortly. 
Thankfully I have only a small patch to eradicate.

----------


## Batpig

Dear Gents, 
Thank you both for interrupting the melancholy chorus of the Crickets in the stillness outside... :Biggrin:  
Yes, the "painting of individual stalks" method sounds like a sure-fire recipe for insanity... :Frown:  I might give some of the closest Produce Stores a ring to see if they've ever seen anything like what I think I'm looking for. SBD - they might also have something a little less agreeable to the Nutgrass than the Glyphosate... 
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------


## chrisp

weeding-bloody-wand, paint brush!  Do what I did - use a backpack round-up sprayer gizzmo.  I just set the spray to a fine stream and hit each weed one by one at point-blank range.  Boring as, and its seems like it'll take forever and a day, but it does work. 
You need to be prepared for the wife commenting on the lawn that looks like it has the measles.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Batpig 
Google 'Sempra' or just go to www.nufarm.com.au 
Dunno if it works but at least it is selective......unlike RoundUp.  The only problem is that it is not available as a domestic product so whilst your produce store may be able to supply it....the quantities could be a tad on the large side.

----------


## Batpig

Thanks again Gents, 
Chrisp - yes, the lawn's looking "spotty" already, no doubt about it! I'm starting another Thread up tonight in order to try to identify this other mongrel-grass I've got a lot of (besides the Nut Grass...), and one of the photos I'm putting in it shows just how spotty it has become in parts... :Redface:  
Silent - solid find my Good Man  :2thumbsup: . I rang a couple of Produce Stores this arvo, and while neither of them knew Jack about anything in the way of a handheld Weed-Wiper, they both however had Sempra. 
Now, regarding the price, it was certainly in a "bulkish"-style category. But as for the quantity... Well, I'll leave you to make up your own mind on that score (Brace yourself - what follows is not a typo... :No: )  *$42.50* for *25g.* ( !  :Eek:  !  :Eek:  !  :Eek:  ! ) 
But it's apparently fairly concentrated, because you use it at the rate of about 1.3g per 10L of water, to spray about 100m2 of lawn. So, your 25g should do about 1923m2 of lawn, and since you rarely ever have Nutgrass through the whole lawn, I guess you'd probably have enough to last you a lifetime (if it didn't "biodegrade" in the meantime... :Tongue: ) 
I'm definitely going to get some. Well, either the Sempra, or another one called "Monument" that also does Nutgrass, but that I don't know the price of yet. 
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Shi-fu-damn!! 
Given that Sempra is granular I'd imagine that each granule is hand-made by skilled technicians judging by that cost..........$1,700 per kilogram. 
Lucky you don't have a cane field full of it!!

----------

